# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Xin giúp đỡ kết nối servo MITSUBISHI MR-J2S-350B-S041U703 với động cơ

## HIEU_KTDT

Chào các bác, em có 1 con servo MITSUBISHI MR-J2S-350B-S041U703 và con motor HC-SFS352 mà không thể kết nối được, cắm vào báo AL20, các bác có cao kiến giúp em với ạ

----------


## ductrung

> Chào các bác, em có 1 con servo MITSUBISHI MR-J2S-350B-S041U703 và con motor HC-SFS352 mà không thể kết nối được, cắm vào báo AL20, các bác có cao kiến giúp em với ạ


Cụ kết nối để test hay làm gì, ngoài kết nối dây động lực và encorder còn phải kết nối mấy chân ở cn1a, cn1b nữa nêu chưa có connect driver sẽ báo lỗi. Cụ mở use manual ra đọc qua 1 lượt tìm hiểu trước đã nhé

----------


## ductrung

Hi mà e quên dòng b này e ko bit xài tưởng dòng A thì e hướng dẫn đôi chút :Frown:

----------


## HIEU_KTDT

> Hi mà e quên dòng b này e ko bit xài tưởng dòng A thì e hướng dẫn đôi chút


em kết nối driver và động cơ đó cùng công suất, có cả dây encoder, kết nối với pc thì ok, nhưng nó luôn báo AL20 bác ạ

----------


## ductrung

> em kết nối driver và động cơ đó cùng công suất, có cả dây encoder, kết nối với pc thì ok, nhưng nó luôn báo AL20 bác ạ


Nếu cụ chỉ kết nối encorder + dây động lực +pc e nghĩ còn thiếu vì e xài dòng A nếu kết nối như v cũng báo như V. Cụ lật tài liệu nó và seach "test" xem nó hướng dẫn như nào rồi từ từ làm theo

----------


## yeuthichcnc

Mình cũng đang bị y chang như vầy, không biết có cao nhân nào xử được không

----------

